# If you left the fandom, what would your reasons be?



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

I'm sure the thought of leaving the fandom has crossed our thoughts at least once in life. So If you left the fandom, what would be your reason for doing so?

I have a little list here.



The complete lack of interest for the cartoons that spawned this fandom nowadays.
How most furries outside of this site won't let you say anything bad about the fandom.
Pictures like this.
Furries are generally terrible content creators whether it's drawn, written, or whatever.
This website. (NSFW!)
The fact that cub porn and only cub porn makes the whole fandom shit it's pants while all other sick fetishes are "okay".

...yet I'm still here. Because those fucking cartoon animals have become like a drug for me and I need my fix. :[

oh, and in b4 someone says nothing will make them leave, hurr


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

Seriously?
Death. Even then, that might not stop me. :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 30, 2010)

I just dont pay attention to the things I dont care for.

I'll be a furry till death. Maybe beyond too. :3

I know thats not 100% certain, but its how I feel. How I always felt so far.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This website. (NSFW!)
> 
> The fact that cub porn and only cub porn makes the whole fandom shit it's pants while all other sick fetishes are "okay".




 - I'll admit that the majority of the people on that website are sick pedo/zoophilic fucks. Take that out of consideration, and it's good for finding art outside FA's normal geographic range. 

- Not true. It's not so much the fandom's reaction to it as it is the pervs' belligerence; they are the most vocal of all undesirables.


----------



## Eske (May 30, 2010)

I tried leaving, once.  Then I found out that the rest of the world is just as sick, perverted, horrible, and obnoxious as the furry fandom can sometimes be; I figured I was better off here, where at least I can surround myself with fellow animal lovers and artists.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 30, 2010)

I will be buried in a fursuit. <3


----------



## TashkentFox (May 30, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I will be buried in a fursuit. <3



I'd like to be one of the mourners at a funeral where someone wanted to be buried in a fursuit, it would be hilarious. 

On a somewhat related note I own a suit that someone died in.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

Getting a life


----------



## Nocturne (May 30, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I will be buried in a fursuit. <3



Well, I mean, the smell is pretty terrible at furcons but its not THAT bad.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Pictures like this.



Just cuz you hate animu.


----------



## Lurk (May 30, 2010)

Well it'd have to be going brain dead because of the amount of times I've hit myself on the head reading threads on this forum because of the complete lack of intellectual thought or conversation.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

Lurk said:


> Well it'd have to be going brain dead because of the amount of times I've hit myself on the head reading threads on this forum because of the complete lack of intellectual thought or conversation.


 Either that, or I'd die from a ruptured artery in my brain from wanting to kill someone that's hundreds of miles away.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

Lurk said:


> Well it'd have to be going brain dead because of the amount of times I've hit myself on the head reading threads on this forum because of the complete lack of intellectual thought or conversation.



The troll is strong in this one.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

I don't think I'll stop being a furry, I might take a break once in a while

Or maybe, just _maybe_ if I actually find someone who actually wants me, I might slow down my activity, but that's only maybe


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> The troll is strong in this one.



Actually, if he's referring to The Den then it's a pretty accurate observation.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 30, 2010)

Because I got too grossed out.


----------



## Gavrill (May 30, 2010)

People encouraging my bad behavior/thoughts.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

You know, I barely even go on the main site. I just come here to the forums for the free air.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You know, I barely even go on the main site. I just come here to the forums for the free air.


You get your air free?


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You get your air free?



I have my ways.


----------



## Shukie (May 30, 2010)

i'm not gunna be leavin the fandom. BEen drawing furry characters for YEARS, and its kinda what i do :/ And collecting artwork of your character done by other fantastic artists? Thats cool shit. Dispite the fandom consisting of ALOT of sick fucks. I am happy calling myself  a furry. I JUST WISH FURRIES WOULD KEEP AWAY FROM THE MEDIA. i have NO PROBLEM with public fursuiting.  but when it comes to idiots spewing crap on camera.. thats when i get upset. cause it ALWAYS has to be about fursuits or furries being a fetish.  *grumbles* Rant complete


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Just cuz you hate animu.


Animu or not, that drawing is simply downright terrible and I don't even know what in the hell I'm looking at.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 30, 2010)

I'll leavey once I die, it's a hobby, an interest, unless I loose a complete interest in it, I will still be in it, why leave because of a fucktard? It's like saying "I dislike car now, because that guy had an accident in that beautiful car!" But heh.


----------



## Guenwhyvar (May 30, 2010)

Meh! I have been a furry ever since I was 5 or 6 and that is just who I am. I joined what is called the "fandom" as soon as someone told me it actually existed, but I have my doubts about the general mental state of most people in it today. For some it seems the furry-fandom is like a cross between being goth or emo (without the music) and the university astronomy- or computerclub (without the IQ)...only MUCH more dorky.

I don't mean to troll OR offend with this statement. People who deny this is what it often feels like are naive (and possibly brain-dead).

I'll always be a cat-in-human-form. This is how I was brought up by the black cat that raised me. This is my identity...what I am.

But I am constantly considering leaving the "fandom" for the above reasons.

It is for those few really cool and funny people that I have met here and keep meeting through the fandom that I haven't left it (and probably will never do).


----------



## hebi-chan (May 30, 2010)

I would have to say, if the furry fandom became a political party. Maybe. That would suck, but with all the stupid things I've seen from some of the darker corners of this fandom I wouldn't be amazed if it happened.

I'm me above all other things and I am a furry. For that to change would mean the fandom would have to change first.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Animu or not, that drawing is simply downright terrible and I don't even know what in the hell I'm looking at.


 The colors are too bright!


----------



## TropicalZephyr (May 30, 2010)

I've been drawing animal characters since I was a young kid, and I don't think I'll ever completely stop, if that's what you mean by leaving the fandom.
If by leaving the fandom you mean stop going on furry sites and such, a number of things could make me leave. Mainly people bawwwing about fursecution, cub porn, site getting overrun with animu and sparkledogs, too much drama so that it becomes annoying rather than entertaining, those sorts of things.


----------



## thebeast76 (May 30, 2010)

When?
When FA starts doing the whole "block unwanted comments" thing.
Though I'm really wishy-washy about leaving anyway, since it takes so much damn effort to clean out a gallery.


----------



## lordkaosu (May 30, 2010)

Furry isn't that much crazier then a lot of other stuff. Some of it is just more out in the open. I'd leave if I just got bored but I'm too entertained by the crazy so I don't see it happening.


----------



## Kayla (May 30, 2010)

The people in the fandom fucking scare me would probably be why I'd leave.


----------



## gdzeek (May 30, 2010)

The only reason I would probably leave is if the fandom started effecting the rest of my life in a very negative way. and It bogged down the rest of my priorities.


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2010)

- Every day the same dream.
- Getting married and having kids


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

I guess if it got old.

But it hasn't gotten old yet so...


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 30, 2010)

I'd leave if I got bored with it. 

OP: Those are generally some pretty lame reasons.


----------



## pheonix (May 30, 2010)

It got boring. I can't really think of any other reason.


----------



## Mentova (May 30, 2010)

My reason would be that you people are fucking perverted freaks.


----------



## pheonix (May 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My reason would be that you people are fucking perverted freaks.


 
Thank you. :3


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My reason would be that you people are fucking perverted freaks.


Hasn't stopped you so far.


----------



## Lobar (May 30, 2010)

If the pedos and dogfuckers ever completely took over I'd probably check out.


----------



## VoidBat (May 30, 2010)

Lack of interest.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Not even deaths an obstacle for me, so no reason to leave the fandom.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

I don't when I grow up a bit more and come to me senses maybe. Nothing has come close to throwing me over the edge just yet.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

I wouldn't leave even if I was banned.


----------



## Oovie (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Pictures like this.


This is a rather confusing picture, are those holographic eyes gravity defying boobs? The body doesn't seem to flow, almost as if patched together. This may be best viewed under the influence of hallucinogens.


----------



## Ariosto (May 30, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> The only reason I would probably leave is if the fandom started effecting the rest of my life in a very negative way. and It bogged down the rest of my priorities.


 
Exactly. As I've said, there's nothing inherently wrong with being a furry (that would make me leave it). The bad things are all up to the fandom's members, and sadly, there seem to be a few of them.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> OP: Those are generally some FUCKING AWSUM reasons.


Thank you.



Oovie said:


> This is a rather confusing picture, are those holographic eyes gravity defying boobs? The body doesn't seem to flow, almost as if patched together. This may be best viewed under the influence of hallucinogens.


And not only that, I can't fucking tell if she's standing straight, bending over, or if she's a centaur or what. Ugh my eyes the goggles do nothing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 30, 2010)

Drastic increase in porn. (I'm talking a 75% porn-to-25% clean art ratio, instead of the standard 50/50 or 30/70 ratio you get now.)

More pedophilia and dog-fucker encouragement.

Getting bored / not having time for furfaggotry any more.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 30, 2010)

It already happened. Reasons are that I felt like and the fandom is boring and randumb anyway, what would I find in it?


----------



## Lurk (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> The troll is strong in this one.



Sorry for making an observation, I'll refrain next time.



LizardKing said:


> Actually, if he's referring to The Den then it's a pretty accurate observation.


 
The Den's pretty much the only thing I read. =/ 


On a better note, I successfully multiple quoted! Does that make me better than those that don't seem to know how?


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Lurk said:


> Sorry for making an observation, I'll refrain next time.



Don't refrain. It was a compliment.



> The Den's pretty much the only thing I read. =/



Le gasp!



> On a better note, I successfully multiple quoted! Does that make me better than those that don't seem to know how?



Yes.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Death

i wont leave theres way to many good artists


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Death
> 
> i wont leave theres way to many good artists


Yeah because the most important aspect to the fandom are the excellent porn artists.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

Lobar said:


> If the pedos and dogfuckers ever completely took over I'd probably check out.


 Pedos/Zoos: Victory is ourz guyz! Let's have a fap party to thelebrate!

Kit: *twitch* "FENDER HU AKBAR!" lililililiBOOM


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Pedos/Zoos: Victory is ourz guyz! Let's have a fap party to thelebrate!
> 
> Kit: *twitch* "FENDER HU AKBAR!" lililililiBOOM


O_O


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah because the most important aspect to the fandom are the excellent porn artists.


 i admit i like the porn alot but i was talking about the regular stuff


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

Actually, I'd probably start trolling.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Pedos/Zoos: Victory is ourz guyz! Let's have a fap party to thelebrate!
> 
> Kit: *twitch* "FENDER HU AKBAR!" lililililiBOOM


@__@


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> @__@


 People already do this, actually. They create an account so they can spam the entire forum with the same thread, then get banned. I like to call it "suicide bombing". Sometimes it's pretty funny.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> People already do this, actually. They create an account so they can spam the entire forum with the same thread, then get banned. I like to call it "suicide bombing". Sometimes it's pretty funny.


 wow ppl do that on here ouch  thats not very smart


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> wow ppl do that on here ouch thats not very smart


 It's rare, but I've seen it twice now. The one I remember was a Pinkuh callout. It was priceless.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> People already do this, actually. They create an account so they can spam the entire forum with the same thread, then get banned. I like to call it "suicide bombing". Sometimes it's pretty funny.


I can totally notice that.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 30, 2010)

If I left the fandom...

well wait...

that would require a lack of interest in anthropomorphism/zoomorphism, and I don't think i'd lose that.

What you mean is leaving the community, and i'd do that because of all the porn crap.  Sorry, but breasts and genitalia aren't the reason i'm a FURry fan.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

If someone offerd me some money I'd leave for sure or a big ol' bucket of chicken <3


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If someone offerd me some money I'd leave for sure or a big ol' bucket of chicken <3



How stereotypical.


----------



## Foxstar (May 30, 2010)

Guenwhyvar said:


> Meh! I have been a furry ever since I was 5 or 6 and that is just who I am.



Such idiocy. Most people don't have the faintest idea of what the hell they are at that age and I doubt you were seeing a child development specialist who could back up your statement. Just say "I was a dysfunctional kid who never let go of my inner child" and be done with it.

People like the braintrust quoted and getting a life would be what would finally make me toss my hands up and leave. So many within the fandom who needs meds and psychotherapy who aren't getting it.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> How stereotypical.


 I'm playing about the chicken but if someone was willing to give me a decent amount of money I'd leave no questions asked.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Such idiocy. Most people don't have the faintest idea of what the hell they are at that age and I doubt you were seeing a child development specialist who could back up your statement. Just say "I was a dysfunctional kid who never let go of my inner child" and be done with it.
> 
> People like the braintrust quoted and getting a life would be what would finally make me toss my hands up and leave. So many within the fandom who needs meds and psychotherapy who aren't getting it.



Allow me to rephrase for him.



Guenwhyvar said:


> Meh! I have watched the Looney Tunes ever since I was 5 or  6 and that is just who I am.



Also, meh is a noise used for lack of enthusiasm or care. You don't put a fucking exclamation point after it.


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

Disinterest.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Disinterest.


 Any way I can help you with that?


----------



## Aikitty (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> [*]Pictures like this.



I think it's kind of cute, am I a bad person?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Aikitty said:


> I think it's kind of cute, am I a bad person?


Depends on how you define "bad".


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2010)

I likely won't leave the fandom, I like the art.

I likely won't leave the forums, I like the community.

If I were to, it'd likely be because I would have to.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I likely won't leave the fandom, I like the art.
> 
> I likely won't leave the forums, I like the community.
> 
> If I were to, it'd likely be because I would have to.



You have to.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I likely won't leave the fandom, I like the art.
> 
> I likely won't leave the forums, I like the community.
> 
> If I were to, it'd likely be because I would have to.



pretty much this with the addition of not putting up with others, not that i have a problem with most furs. most ones i have met are pretty nice and cool.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 30, 2010)

Leaving the fandom? Impossible.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 30, 2010)

If a real fox wolf dragon man attacked me and raped and murdered my family, I may decide that I don't like them anymore. Otherwise, I just like aminulz n stuffs.


----------



## Machine (May 30, 2010)

My reason would be looking at a picture of a dog, then looking at the comments and seeing something like, "i like his sheef ^^ i mean i like his paws murrrrrr".

Also, anything drawn in the Sonic or anime styles.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 30, 2010)

My reasons would be that I have found a better thing to occupy my time.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Amphion said:


> My reason would be looking at a picture of a dog, then looking at the comments and seeing something like, "i like his sheef ^^ i mean i like his paws murrrrrr".
> 
> Also, anything drawn in the Sonic or anime styles.



lol, that happens a lot, so you might be leaving anytime then. XD



GraemeLion said:


> My reasons would be that I have found a better thing to occupy my time.



gonna be easy to find something like that then.


----------



## Debacle (May 30, 2010)

You don't leave the Fandom. Once you fall in you can't climb back out. People have tried, but they always end up right back in this forum.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Debacle said:


> You don't leave the Fandom. Once you fall in you can't climb back out. People have tried, but they always end up right back in this forum.



lol, true story, and that's the way i like it. :3


----------



## Oovie (May 30, 2010)

Just spotted a picture on the FA frontpage where two baby furries pretty much shat their diapers. I'm _very_ bewildered right now.



Gunnery Sergeant Hartman said:


> Holy Jesus! What is that? What the fuck is that?!


----------



## Machine (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, that happens a lot, so you might be leaving anytime then. XD
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be easy to find something like that then.


Naw, I choose not to let that stuff burn my eyes. But occassionally, one runs into it, so...lol.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Naw, I choose not to let that stuff burn my eyes. But occassionally, one runs into it, so...lol.



lol, i try to not even go in the same direction. too creepy for my tastes.


----------



## Machine (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i try to not even go in the same direction. too creepy for my tastes.


I like creepy things. Sonic isn't creepy, it's just damn stupid and the people who draw in its style are usually untalented children that transferred here from dA. 

And there's no such thing as a "Sonic OC". No Sonic character is original.


----------



## Shiroka (May 30, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Just spotted a picture on the FA frontpage where two baby furries pretty much shat their diapers. I'm _very_ bewildered right now.



lol, is that the one? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3933607/

yeah, poorly drawn babyfur "art" might be one of the many reasons why I'd quit. I tried but it seems furryophilia can't be cured. =C


----------



## Machine (May 30, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> lol, is that the one? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3933607/
> 
> yeah, poorly drawn babyfur "art" might be one of the many reasons why I'd quit. I tried but it seems furryophilia can't be cured. =C


The most of furry fetishes here would probably make me leave in order to avoid them when searching for something _I want._


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I like creepy things. Sonic isn't creepy, it's just damn stupid and the people who draw in its style are usually untalented children that transferred here from dA.
> 
> And there's no such thing as a "Sonic OC". No Sonic character is original.



yeah, i like creepy things too, but not sexually creepy.
yeah, i'm not too fond of that drawing style either, i prefer the more realistic kind of drawings.



Amphion said:


> The most of furry fetishes here would probably make me leave in order to avoid them when searching for something _I want._



yeah, i know exactly how that feels.


----------



## Machine (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, i like creepy things too, but not sexually creepy.
> yeah, i'm not too fond of that drawing style either, i prefer the more realistic kind of drawings.
> 
> 
> ...


I like "Silent Hill" kind of creepy. Like ghost towns and urban decay.

I prefer realism, but some toony art is nice.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

alright...influx of babyfurs would ruin it for me...-shudder-


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I like "Silent Hill" kind of creepy. Like ghost towns and urban decay.
> 
> I prefer realism, but some toony art is nice.



wow, quite a bit in common there. btw, i love silent hill, movie and the games.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> alright...influx of babyfurs would ruin it for me...-shudder-


We're getting there, that and cubs

But they don't usually stick around


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

I stayed too long.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We're getting there, that and cubs
> 
> But they don't usually stick around



personally i find it a bit odd, but hey, most of this fandom is odd in the eyes of a non-fur.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> personally i find it a bit odd, but hey, most of this fandom is odd in the eyes of a non-fur.


Cub furs?


----------



## Dr hax (May 30, 2010)

It would probably be The amount of yiff that now chokes this whole fandom no seriously im starting to get tired of when i browse furaffinity and all i get is yiff it kind of annoys me but i will never leave this fandom because i am a dedicated person


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Cub furs?


cub and baby furs, i mean they can be cute, but i find it a bit strange to be sexually attracted to them.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> cub and baby furs, i mean they can be cute, but i find it a bit strange to be sexually attracted to them.


That's what some people call pedophilia

I'm fine with the cubs and all that, but not the ones that try to justify the porn


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's what some people call pedophilia
> 
> I'm fine with the cubs and all that, but not the ones that try to justify the porn



yeah, it's just a little too creepy and sick for me. i stick to the normal weird stuff.


----------



## Dr hax (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, it's just a little too creepy and sick for me. i stick to the normal weird stuff.


 
I agree with you on that i mean looking at cub stuff and liking it as sexually attracting is just sick and wrong it will also probably get you sent straight to the 7th ring of hell if you ask me


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's what some people call pedophilia
> 
> I'm fine with the cubs and all that, but not the ones that try to justify the porn



if it just deals with anthros then would it be more pedofurlia?


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Dr hax said:


> I agree with you on that i mean looking at cub stuff and liking it as sexually attracting is just sick and wrong it will also probably get you sent straight to the 7th ring of hell if you ask me



lol, good point there, and thank you for agreeing. and thank you for using a dante's inferno reference too, been waiting ages to hear one ^_^


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> if it just deals with anthros then would it be more pedofurlia?


Pedofurphilia*

I dunno..maybe?


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pedofurphilia*
> 
> I dunno..maybe?



pedofurphilia sounds like a sexual attraction to pedofurs...

just sayin'


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pedofurphilia*
> 
> I dunno..maybe?





AleutheWolf said:


> pedofurphilia sounds like a sexual attraction to pedofurs...
> 
> just sayin'



lol, how about, pedolupisiphilia?


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> pedofurphilia sounds like a sexual attraction to pedofurs...
> 
> just sayin'


True

*Mindless filler thing*


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> True
> 
> *Mindless filler thing*



lol, it kinda does, but kinda doesn't :/


----------



## TDK (May 30, 2010)

Either because I got bored of it or it could affect my career. Because you know having a career you like and dream of is way more beneficial than being a part of the furrydom.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, how about, pedolupisiphilia?



It's never lupis.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

TDK said:


> Either because I got bored of it or it could affect my career. Because you know having a career you like and dream of is way more beneficial than being a part of the furrydom.



yeah, stick with careers instead of hobbies :3



AleutheWolf said:


> It's never lupis.



O_O
orly?


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> orly?



House said so...it must be true :V


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> House said so...it must be true :V



lol, oh did he now? cuz mr. T said something a bit different...


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, oh did he now? cuz mr. T said something a bit different...



"I pity da fur"?


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> "I pity da fur"?



lol, watchu talkin' bout' furis?


----------



## Foxstar (May 31, 2010)

Debacle said:


> You don't leave the Fandom. Once you fall in you can't climb back out. People have tried, but they always end up right back in this forum.



Given most of the artists/writers and such that I knew in the late 90's have long left, I would correct you and say "If you never get a life you can't climb out".


----------



## Xolani (May 31, 2010)

In many ways I already have. Well, I was never much of the convention-going, furmeet-attending type anyway. I sometimes use forums like this but outside of that I have a small bunch of friends and I tend to isolate myself from the majority of the fandom.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2010)

Yeah,
too much basement dwelling perverts
One reason


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> if it just deals with anthros then would it be more pedofurlia?


 That sounds like some kind of flower.


----------



## Debacle (May 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That sounds like some kind of flower.



It probably is, but I'm not going to be the one that types it into Google to find out


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 31, 2010)

I'd leave the fandom to escape all the self-loathing morons.


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Just cuz you hate animu.


No, the magical inverted-perspective boobage and the HOLY SHIT FUCKING SHINY all over.


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, good point there, and thank you for agreeing. and thank you for using a dante's inferno reference too, been waiting ages to hear one ^_^


You can't control what you find attractive, but you _must_ control what you do because of said attraction.


----------



## Azerane (May 31, 2010)

I don't see why I would... I mean, it's an interest of mine, and whether I like what goes on around me in the fandom or not, I'm still going to be a part of it as long as it's something I'm interested in.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (May 31, 2010)

Amphion said:


> My reason would be looking at a picture of a dog, then looking at the comments and seeing something like, "i like his sheef ^^ i mean i like his paws murrrrrr".
> 
> Also, anything drawn in the Sonic or anime styles.


I just remembered this one time I looked up All Dogs Go to Heaven when on a nostalgia kick on Youtube, and the comments were filled with stuff like, "That dog's a sexpot!" It was horrible.

And how could I forget about Sonic style? Yeah, in addition to the art getting overrun with sparkledogs or animu, it getting overrun with Sonic stuff would also make me leave.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> pedofurphilia sounds like a sexual attraction to pedofurs...
> 
> just sayin'


There's people in the fandom that would do pedobear...


----------



## Debacle (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> There's people in the fandom that would do pedobear...



I'd like to think that it's a minority.


----------



## Zontar (May 31, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I will be buried in a fursuit. <3



No, you won't.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Zontar said:


> No, you won't.



He never said anything about dying first.  He will wear a fursuit, and get buried in it...  probably in a sandbox.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Debacle said:


> I'd like to think that it's a minority.



Unfortunately, that's questionable.


----------



## Ames (May 31, 2010)

That terminal illness called "shame."


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 31, 2010)

I'd have to say people taking my user name the wrong way.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I guess it's safe to assume, based on  your name, that you jack off to skunks spraying you?





skunkspray03 said:


> >.> no.... just, no....
> 
> my other names were taken...



The post speak for themselves. This was found here


----------



## Syradact (Jun 1, 2010)

If I did something stupid, and embarrassment and shame reach critical mass as a result of taking the internet seriously, I would perform my vanishing act (again).


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Syradact said:


> If I did something stupid, and embarrassment and shame reach critical mass as a result of taking the internet seriously, I would perform my vanishing act (again).


Wouldn't that be more of a "become a social recluse" type of situation?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Newfags.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Wouldn't that be more of a "become a social recluse" type of situation?



Not necessarily. Just switch screennames, lol.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Newfags.


So you want furry fandom to stagnate?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 2, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> So you want furry fandom to stagnate?



There's a huge difference between newfags and new people.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 2, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> There's a huge difference between newfags and new people.


Judging by the definitions, I'd punch an oldfag in the face first for being an oldfag.

Heil people and new people!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

I keep telling myself "one more stupid hugbox-seeking idiot" or "one more disgusting pic" and I'm fucking gone.

I never have made good on that statement.

Meh.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, after reading the Encyclopedia Dramatica page about us, it really makes me realize how fucked up I really am :U so I guess my leaving the fandom would be the result of finally getting strong enough meds


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

The hugboxiness of some people would make me leave.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I keep telling myself "one more stupid hugbox-seeking idiot" or "one more disgusting pic" and I'm fucking gone.
> 
> I never have made good on that statement.
> 
> Meh.



Just give it another 13,000 posts and you'll come around.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 2, 2010)

If I were to leave the fandom, it would be out of disgust at cubporn.  Or losing interest.  Whichever comes first.


----------



## Garreth (Jun 2, 2010)

Furries who treat the fandom as a lifestyle.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Furries who treat the fandom as a lifestyle.


I'd leave for good because of that.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll never leave. NEHHHHHVERRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

N106 said:


> If I were to leave the fandom, it would be out of disgust at *cubporn*.  Or losing interest.  Whichever comes first.


God dammit why does this one single sub genre of furry porn make some people freak out so much when all furry porn in itself is pretty fucking weird and disgusting.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> God dammit why does this one single sub genre of furry porn make some people freak out so much when all furry porn in itself is pretty fucking weird and disgusting.


Because pedophilia is REAL OH NOOOO.

And a bunch of fat motherfuckers shitting in diapers _isn't _real, apparently.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> God dammit why does this one single sub genre of furry porn make some people freak out so much when all furry porn in itself is pretty fucking weird and disgusting.



Kiddie porn violates a SERIOUS taboo in Western Society.  When sex and violence enter the realm of childhood it crosses a line that has been etched into our consciousness, a line that few other things come even close to crossing.  Even murderers in prison usually consider pedophilia outright despicable - they don't put child molesters in with the general prison population (usually).


----------



## Kiva (Jun 2, 2010)

3,4 or and 6, I didn't look at the site.


----------



## Kiva (Jun 2, 2010)

And also, I probably won't leave, but if I really _had_ to, it would be because of that fat fetish and large boob fetish crap that spams deviantart, Am I the only dude that finds boobs boring and unattractive? I mean they're basically the frogs neck it croaks with, to attract other frogs, but to a human.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 2, 2010)

Didn't read the thread, but I hope someone said me. 


I'd only leave because of the douches who love to bitch and complain about how perverted the fandom is when they could just as easily leave.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 2, 2010)

If my internet addiction starts up again and I start losing track of reality.


----------



## mapdark (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm sure the thought of leaving the fandom has crossed our thoughts at least once in life. So If you left the fandom, what would be your reason for doing so?
> 
> I have a little list here.
> 
> ...




I always found the term "Leaving the fandom" to be a tad ridiculous to be honest.

You distance yourself from it , you stop participating.

But you can't "leave" it , it's not an organisation or a club or a secret society.

Anyways , what would make me distance myself from the fandom would be if it keeps going the way I see it headed now.

As some sort of fad to be used and wasted and left behind in a total state of disrepair.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought of a reason to leave these forums....

rage-quitting from too much Exunod


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

The crazies and the perverts. But you get those in all fandoms, and in everyday life too. So you can't really escape them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 2, 2010)

Elitism. Flat out, the elitism. :/


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

pictures like that and websites like that


----------



## Aleu (Jun 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> pictures like that and websites like that



You don't have to be so specific you know.


----------



## Morroke (Jun 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> pictures like that and websites like that



What is this I don't even


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Even After Death itself!
I'll Hold All Titles I have Proudly 
Even Furry Artist :3
I'll Never do Yiff


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> I'll Never do Yiff



I would.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I would.



> ahh yah!

And i'd probably leave cos of all the..smelly people on the interwebz. I caint stand it. Ya know?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> > ahh yah!
> 
> And i'd probably leave cos of all the..smelly people on the interwebz. I caint stand it. Ya know?



Hmm, now how would one know if someone on the internet is smelly if they can not smell them?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hmm, now how would one know if someone on the internet is smelly if they can not smell them?



You must not have a smellescope...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> > ahh yah!
> 
> And i'd probably leave cos of all the..smelly people on the interwebz. I caint stand it. Ya know?


Why do you keep talking about people smelling anyway?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why do you keep talking about people smelling anyway?



You're a skunk....





fuck off..


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> You're a skunk....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People keep telling me a skunk when I'm not so I might as well change my fursona to one anyway. :[


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> People keep telling me a skunk when I'm not so I might as well change my fursona to one anyway. :[



Skunk furs are hot.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> People keep telling me a skunk when I'm not so I might as well change my fursona to one anyway. :[


 Well, I noticed your species after I hit submit, but go ahead.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Skunk furs are hot.


 Quit bein such a damn furfag! XD


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

I mean I don't "DRAW" Yiff :\ By the Way Anyway xD


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Skunk furs are hot.


You fap to everything with a penis so your opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You fap to everything with a penis so your opinion doesn't count.



This is not true. I'd fap to a penis even if it wasn't attached to anything.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> This is not true. I'd fap to a penis even if it wasn't attached to anything.


oh murr guro


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Skunk furs are hot.



Agreed.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> This is not true. I'd fap to a penis even if it wasn't attached to anything.



Would you fap to vagina?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Would you fap to vagina?



I doubt it, unless it was a _really_ hot pic.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I doubt it, unless it was a _really_ hot pic.


Suddenly you favving that picture of a female Lombax on FAF makes sense to me; she had no vagina. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Suddenly you favving that picture of a female Lombax on FAF makes sense to me; she had no vagina. :V



Hahaha. Well, she does have a nice ass in one pic, but I like Angela anyway.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I just dont pay attention to the things I dont care for.
> 
> I'll be a furry till death. Maybe beyond too. :3
> 
> I know thats not 100% certain, but its how I feel. How I always felt so far.


Same.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know, it really depends on how long I can resist the urge to repeatedly smash my head against the keyboard from all the dumb ass people on this site, or the disgusting fetishes so many of them seem to enjoy.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 4, 2010)

I will be a furry until the day my avatar gets vored.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2010)

You're not getting rid of me.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)

N106 said:


> I will be a furry until the day my avatar gets vored.



Done.


----------



## Morroke (Jun 5, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> I don't know, it really depends on how long I can resist the urge to repeatedly smash my head against the keyboard from all the dumb ass people on this site, or the disgusting fetishes so many of them seem to enjoy.



You mad bro?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You're not getting rid of me.



Nobody can get rid of gentile-sharks, and I don't see why they'd want to.

Just as long as you don't eat my leg again.  I'm not into vore.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

N106 said:


> I will be a furry until the day my avatar gets vored.



Probably shouldnt tell you about my lunch then


I would leave the fandom if I got bored with it
That is all


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You mad bro?



greifers go further into hell than the rest of us.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You mad bro?


Don't. He's in time bomb mode right now.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hahaha. Well, she does have a nice ass in one pic, but I like Angela anyway.



ooh. Fuzzy's rockin the new avatar! 
I like it.

:3


----------



## Morroke (Jun 5, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> greifers go further into hell than the rest of us.



Greifer is a pretty cool guy, why are you so mean?


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 5, 2010)

Why would I leave FA or the fandom? I made my life much more interesting by being in the fandom and drawing what I always wanted to be. Only if it were a very good reason I shouldn't stay here, but can't think of one.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Not much really. I know there is a worse side to the fandom than I would like, but hey I cant argue anything.

The only things that would make me leave is... something I cannot think of yet.
I bet you though, one day, months from now, this thread will come to mind and Ill think of something.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 5, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> I don't know, it really depends on how long I can resist the urge to repeatedly smash my head against the keyboard from all the dumb ass people on this site, or the disgusting fetishes so many of them seem to enjoy.


Like vore.  Definitely vore.  Especially vore involving tacos. (seriously, that is sick and wrong.  Stop it.)


----------



## Ames (Jun 5, 2010)

If the general public finds out about cub/babyfur porn.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> If the general public finds out about cub/babyfur porn.


Is cub porn really the biggest problem in the fandom? Seriously? Because if it is to you, that is pretty damn sad.


----------



## Tweaker (Jun 5, 2010)

Probably the people. After all, the people make the fandom; if you completely abhor other furries for their attitude, lack of tact or other behaviors, there's no real reason to hang around. You know, unless you're a masochist or something. Then it's hot.


----------



## Cat Jordan (Jun 5, 2010)

Death by facepalm.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Jun 5, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You mad bro?


No, not really, I've just seen a lot of idiotic things. Usually it only gets to the point where I laugh at their failure.

As long as enough of the funny, intellectual or otherwise entertaining furries and artists stay I'm perfectly content.



MichaelFoster said:


> Don't. He's in time bomb mode right now.


If I actually became angry because of something that happened on the internet, then I would need to go find the nearest gun and shoot myself in the head.

Also, I don't know why, but I can't stop laughing when I look at your avatar.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> If the general public finds out about cub/babyfur porn.


WHAT?!!
Damn. I guess I am innocent.

That's fucked up.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> WHAT?!!
> Damn. I guess I am innocent.
> 
> That's fucked up.


Pretty much everything about this fandom is fucked up. I mean, we are a bunch of adults obsessing over cartoon animals after all.


----------

